# 1992 Honda Civic CX gets 95 (or more) MPG (aerodynamic modifications)



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Mitch.

Isn't it ironic to think of the amount of time, money, and hype that goes onto a car like the prius, and some one like this comes along with a 15+ year old car, some cheap materials, and some elbow grease and blows them all away. I wonder what the results would have been if the donor was a diesel....

I can't say I care much for the looks, but the results speak for themselves, now if we were to design a lightweight EV that is aerodynamic from day one, well, its the stuff dreams are made of.

This comes pretty close....


http://www.aptera.com/


----------

